# Event Ten



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So I was wondering how to access the Premiere's new keyboard input from HME, and I decided to look for new, undocumented event types. I had no luck with the input, but I did find a new event type: number ten. (Which kind of implies the existence of a type nine event as well, but I haven't seen that yet.) Then I went back to my Series 3, and found the event there as well. It comes at startup, after EVT_DEVICE_INFO (1) and EVT_RESOLUTION_INFO (8), but before EVT_INIT_INFO (7) and EVT_APP_INFO (2).

I have no idea what it means yet. Here's what it looks like on my S3:


```
8a 81 81 87 8c 2c 83 43 87 44 87 45 87 46 87 30
88 44 83 5d 83 0b 88 0e 84 4d 84 08 85
```


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I always saw the complaint about unknown event codes 8 and 10 both during development. I'm surprised nobody has figured out what 10 is for, yet.

See if it changes when you plug in the USB Keyboard... just a thought.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually, now that I think about it, I'd be willing to bet a few pennies that event 10 has to do with parental controls... check it when it's locked and when it's not... Swivel Search certainly knows about it somehow, so that makes sense.


----------

